# Please guys suggest me a good gaming pc under rs 70000



## cydialover1 (Jun 12, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming and the all other general purpose like browsing

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 60000-70000RS

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:i don't know if thats good or bad for the CPU but i dont want it to get too heated all the time ( 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB (although my friend said to purchase a 150 GB harddrive only for the OS and use another external drive for games and other files 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:NO , WiLL BE using the one i have or my Samsung smart Tv

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Keyboard and mouse ,Monitor thats it

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a month OR two (Mainly buying to play GTA 5!)

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No only have a HP PC that i purchased 6 yrs ago never needed a new one !

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Surat, Yes can buy online too but would be better to get it locally so it would be easy to get exchange for the parts

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Heating would be too irritating and i dont want the BSOD ; and if possible use only 2 fans (excluing the PSU)

////////////////////////////////////////

Important is the Processor and the graphics card

I'm building this new PC so that i could play watch Dog and GTA 5 ( when it is released)

i never had any expi building a PC so plz i need help

for Processor i'm thinking about intel i7 4770k
i'm scared about the heat though 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 12, 2014)

fill these first


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 12, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming and the all other general purpose like browsing

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 60000-70000RS

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:i don't know if thats good or bad for the CPU but i dont want it to get too heated all the time ( 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB (although my friend said to purchase a 150 GB harddrive only for the OS and use another external drive for games and other files 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:NO , WiLL BE using the one i have or my Samsung smart Tv

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Keyboard and mouse ,Monitor thats it

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In a month OR two (Mainly buying to play GTA 5!)

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No only have a HP PC that i purchased 6 yrs ago never needed a new one !

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Surat, Yes can buy online too but would be better to get it locally so it would be easy to get exchange for the parts

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Heating would be too irritating and i dont want the BSOD ; and if possible use only 2 fans (excluing the PSU)


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 12, 2014)

1. Specify the resolution of the monitor.
2. Is your friend a retard?
3. Overclocking doesn't mean it'll heat up the CPU/GPU. You just need a good cooler.
4. Why would BSOD occur?
5. More fans are better if you want good airflow.
6. Here's the rig-

Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 ~17.5k
Gigabyte GA-B85-D3H ~5.5k
R9 290 ~30k 
HyperBlueX 2x4GB ~ 5.5k
Seasonic S12II 620 W ~ 5.5k
Corsair 300R ~ 4.5k  
WD Black 1TB ~5.5k

You can buy a San Disk 32GB SSD ~2k for faster booting if you want


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2014)

i5 4570 (14500)
CM Hyper 101 (1500)
Asus H87M-E (7900)
Kingston HyperX 4 GB 1600 MHz (2725)
WD Blue 500 GB (3100)
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB (32800)
Seasonic S12II 620 (5700)
Deepcool Teressect (2700)

total: 70,925


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 1. Specify the revolution of the monitor.
> 2. Is your friend a retard?
> 3. Overclocking doesn't mean it'll heat up the CPU/GPU. You just need a good cooler.
> 4. Why would BSOD occur?
> ...



Thank you very much 

My monitor::hp 20555 sh 249

I dont exactly understood him; would purchasing San Disk 32GB SSD make alot differnce (i dont care if it boot slower)
He suggested me to purchase amd 9590 processor
and how about using 8gb RAM (8x1) later i could upgrade it to 16 GB (if that wont make any differnce in performance)

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 4570 (14500)
> CM Hyper 101 (1500)
> Asus H87M-E (7900)
> Kingston HyperX 4 GB 1600 MHz (2725)
> ...



Thank you very much 
is i5 4570 enuf good as i7 4770k ??
and think i need atleast 8Gb ram to run the latest games like watchdogs


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> My monitor::hp 20555 sh 249
> 
> ...



> FX 9590? Really? Better stop asking him for suggestions.

> SSD will just decrease the boot times.

> Get 2x4 GB if you want.

> Of course i5 4570 is not as good as i7 4770. Why would 4770 exist then? 4570 is enough for gaming.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > FX 9590? Really? Better stop asking him for suggestions.
> 
> > SSD will just decrease the boot times.
> 
> ...


Sorry for dumb question but
i7 4770k inculdes integrated graphics and if i purchase a motherboard with/without integrated graphics would that make any differnce to the additional Graphics card i add ??

and i want 8GB ram (8x1) will (4x2) make any differnce ? 
Thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Sorry for dumb question but
> i7 4770k inculdes integrated graphics and if i purchase a motherboard with/without integrated graphics would that make any differnce to the additional Graphics card i add ??
> 
> and i want 8GB ram (8x1) will (4x2) make any differnce ?
> Thanks



if you do not overclock , you dont need a 'K' series cpu like 4770k/ 4670k. none of the mobo compatible with intel haswell processor(including 4770k and the like) come with igpu. either you have to use the igpu onto the cpu itself or a dedicated gpu. igpu is meaningless for gaming. better aim for a good dedicated gpu. also for gaming, i5 and i7 provides similar performance characteristics,period.
2x4gb will be slightly better. make sure you opt for identical sticks of ram.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > FX 9590? Really? Better stop asking him for suggestions.
> 
> > SSD will just decrease the boot times.
> 
> ...



Hey 
i see FX 9590 is 5GHZ 8 core so it should be way faster then 3.4 GHZ quad core I7 4770k ?? Right??

i'm stuck with FX 9590 and i7 4770k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

AMD FX-9590 and FX-9370 Review: Socket AM3+ Platform's Swan-song. Page 5 - X-bit labs

AMD FX-9590 and FX-9370 Review: Socket AM3+ Platform's Swan-song. Page 7 - X-bit labs

- - - Updated - - -

Also think before you buy, whether to get high processing power or maximum gaming experience.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> AMD FX-9590 and FX-9370 Review: Socket AM3+ Platform's Swan-song. Page 5 - X-bit labs
> 
> AMD FX-9590 and FX-9370 Review: Socket AM3+ Platform's Swan-song. Page 7 - X-bit labs
> 
> ...



watchdogs PC recommended requirements are intel i7 3370k processor (i want it mostly for gaming)
so which one is better according to you so that icould easily run games like watchdogs

i7 4770k with R9  280X 3 GB
or
i5 4750 with R9  280X 3 GB
or
8350 FX with R9  280X 3 GB
or 
9590 FX with R9  280X 3 GB

THANKS


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Your monitor is a 20" one,right? Better upgrade to a full HD monitor like dell s2240l or aoc i2269vwm/i2369vm. And configs on post # 4 & 5 are both fine.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 12, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Your monitor is a 20" one,right? Better upgrade to a full HD monitor like dell s2240l or aoc i2269vwm/i2369vm. And configs on post # 4 & 5 are both fine.



i also have a Full HD 32" Samsung 3D smart TV 

just need to select one from these i7 4770k with R9 280X 3 GB
or
i5 4750 with R9 280X 3 GB
or
8350 FX with R9 280X 3 GB
or 
9590 FX with R9 280X 3 GB


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

So you don't really wanna listen to us?


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 12, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Hey
> i see FX 9590 is 5GHZ 8 core so it should be way faster then 3.4 GHZ quad core I7 4770k ?? Right??
> 
> i'm stuck with FX 9590 and i7 4770k



ok so first  for you.
and now,

>yes AMD 9590 is 4.7Ghz and octa core whereas i7 4770k is 3.4Ghz and quad core. But just so you know, those 8 cores are used not for heavy tasks such as gaming but video rendering application which use more processing power.

>R9 290 is way better than R9 280X

>maybe Watchdogs PC Requirements is i7 3370k but that doesnt mean it wont run on i5 4570 and Xeon E3 1230 V3(which is almost as same as i7 3370k)

> the 'k' CPU is only recommended if you plan to overclock, if you dont plan to overclock, then there's no need to buy it, there are better alternatives.

*> stop asking your 'friend' for suggestions*

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> > SSD will just decrease the boot times.


 wait what? how? :O


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 12, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> i also have a Full HD 32" Samsung 3D smart TV
> 
> just need to select one from these i7 4770k with R9 280X 3 GB
> or
> ...



if out of these option i have to choose provided you have enough money for rest of components i would choose* i7 4770k with R9 280X 3 GB* but the better decision would be to go with r9 290 with i5 4570.......

it has more monstrous gaming power than your combinations ......

as you can see from my sig that i own a i7 3770k i can tell you it doesn't make much difference which processor it is as it makes difference in gpu .......

you should listen to people who owns these stuff like @ripjinpk1 .......


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

Guys I think OP will finally go by his friend's suggestion.
@OP trust these guys. They know what they are suggesting. Look at the rig in my signature. After some optimization it is kicking Watch Dogs ass in ultra@1080p. So no need to go for a i7 just coz Watch Dogs recommended requirement is i7.

A game depends heavily on GPU and so getting a good GPU is a priority. Get the Sapphire r9 290 tri x eyes closed.

And yes, if you want to get VFM and good performance stop listening to your retarded friend


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> wait what? how? :O


Yes, if HDD takes 30sec to boot, SSD takes 20 sec to boot, thus decreasing the boot time aka. fast boot


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Guys I think OP will finally go by his friend's suggestion.
> @OP trust these guys. They know what they are suggesting. Look at the rig in my signature. After some optimization it is kicking Watch Dogs ass in ultra@1080p. So no need to go for a i7 just coz Watch Dogs recommended requirement is i7.
> 
> A game depends heavily on GPU and so getting a good GPU is a priority. Get the Sapphire r9 290 tri x eyes closed.
> ...


Alrigt thanks 
How is the performance of your PC 
heating and all?
also what is cost you ?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Alrigt thanks
> How is the performance of your PC
> heating and all?
> also what is cost you ?



Performance awesome. Temps are good. In these hot days GPU has gone to near about 75 degrees at demanding games and CPU is also hovering near the same temperatures.
My rig cost was near about 83k, but components price has come down a little bit now.

Updated:
FYI the FX9590 has a TDP of 220 W. And as you are afraid of overheating and also want only two fans in cabinet, this will let's say enable you to make omellete in your cabinet.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Performance awesome. Temps are good. In these hot days GPU has gone to near about 75 degrees at demanding games and CPU is also hovering near the same temperatures.
> My rig cost was near about 83k, but components price has come down a little bit now.
> 
> Updated:
> FYI the FX9590 has a TDP of 220 W. And as you are afraid of overheating and also want only two fans in cabinet, this will let's say enable you to make omellete in your cabinet.



Nice 
i like your Cabinet but its not available online 
how many Fans have you added??
i'm getting things too costly online and locally even more costly then online


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Nice
> i like your Cabinet but its not available online
> how many Fans have you added??
> i'm getting things too costly online and locally even more costly then online



Are you referring to my present cabinet (phantom 410) or the previous one (guardian 921). Guardian is out of stock in most places and if you get the r9 290 tri x don't get the Guardian. The card is too long for the cabinet.  Phantom 410 is available in Snapdeal, MD computers but has gone tad costlier.
Also if you are tight on budget don't go for a 6k cabinet. Instead focus on the other components.  
 For the components online try MD computers, Vedant computers, prime abgb. And for MD computers try emailing them. You might get a better price than what is listed in their website.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Are you referring to my present cabinet (phantom 410) or the previous one (guardian 921). Guardian is out of stock in most places and if you get the r9 290 tri x don't get the Guardian. The card is too long for the cabinet.  Phantom 410 is available in Snapdeal, MD computers but has gone tad costlier.
> Also if you are tight on budget don't go for a 6k cabinet. Instead focus on the other components.
> For the components online try MD computers, Vedant computers, prime abgb. And for MD computers try emailing them. You might get a better price than what is listed in their website.


thanks
the current one cabinet (phantom 410) 
it says SOLD OUT on snapdeal (7000rs)
where as it is available on ebay for 9000 different design NZXT Phantom 530 White | eBay


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> thanks
> the current one cabinet (phantom 410)
> it says SOLD OUT on snapdeal (7000rs)
> where as it is available on ebay for 9000 different design NZXT Phantom 530 White | eBay



That's a altogether different model the eBay one. You will get cabinet better suited for your purpose in half the price. Go with Harshil's or aditya's suggestion. And if you absolutely want the 410 try the shops I mentioned earlier


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> That's a altogether different model the eBay one. You will get cabinet better suited for your purpose in half the price. Go with Harshil's or aditya's suggestion. And if you absolutely want the 410 try the shops I mentioned earlier



Vendantcomputers do have that cabinet for 7000 or i'm gonna try it on lamington mumbai when i visit MUMBAI

but i'm stuck with the Processor and graphics
either i could get a better processor or graphics 

i7 4770k with R9 280x 
or
i5 4670k with R9 290


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Vendantcomputers do have that cabinet for 7000 or i'm gonna try it on lamington mumbai when i visit MUMBAI
> 
> but i'm stuck with the Processor and graphics
> either i could get a better processor or graphics
> ...



Why do you want an unlocked processor when you don't want to overclock? Get the better GPU ie i5 4670/4570 (either of them) with r9 290 tri x.
Which motherboard you will be buying? Post your final shortlist


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 13, 2014)

ok i give up  OP do you understand that you dont need an unlocked processor like i7 4770k or i5 4670k?


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ok i give up  OP do you understand that you dont need an unlocked processor like i7 4770k or i5 4670k?



Well before i didn't knew (K) is the unlocked version that can be overclocked (for better speed /performance)
so i'm thinking of getting the version that can be overclocked as the difference in prices is just 1000-2000 RS
if thats okay ?



nomad47 said:


> Why do you want an unlocked processor when you don't want to overclock? Get the better GPU ie i5 4670/4570 (either of them) with r9 290 tri x.
> Which motherboard you will be buying? Post your final shortlist



I will be using most of same parts as you as you said your PC performance is good 
dont wanna end up having a incompatibility issue or something 
please tell me if there is any incompatibility or anything new in the parts
Thanks!

Processor:       Intel i5 4670 3.4GHz 
MotherBoard:   Gigabyte B85M D3H 
Ram:              Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage:          1TB WD
Graphics card: R9 280x or R9 290
Power Supply: Zebronics 800 Platinum
Cabinet:          NZXT Phantom xxx


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Well before i didn't knew (K) is the unlocked version that can be overclocked till now
> so i'm thinking of getting the version that can be overclocked as the difference in prices is just 1000-2000 RS
> if thats okay ?
> 
> ...



My motherboard will not reap the benefits of a K series processor. For overclocking you need a Z87 based motherboard and they are costlier than my model.

Get the 290. If required reduce the amount for the cabinet. No need to spend 7k on it by compromising on the GPU.

And most importantly don't buy I repeat don't buy that zebronics PSU. Who suggested that?
Get Antec VP650p at minimum.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> ok i give up  OP do you understand that you dont need an unlocked processor like i7 4770k or i5 4670k?





nomad47 said:


> Why do you want an unlocked processor when you don't want to overclock? Get the better GPU ie i5 4670/4570 (either of them) with r9 290 tri x.
> Which motherboard you will be buying? Post your final shortlist





nomad47 said:


> My motherboard will not reap the benefits of a K series processor. For overclocking you need a Z87 based motherboard and they are costlier than my model.
> 
> Get the 290. If required reduce the amount for the cabinet. No need to spend 7k on it by compromising on the GPU.
> 
> ...



Damn i'm on budget i will try to get the R9 290 its for 33000RS 
will there be much difference  by overclocking 4670k in performance ? or a 4670 is just fine?
Again my friend you can bash him


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Damn i'm on budget i will try to get the R9 290 its for 33000RS
> will there be much difference  by overclocking 4670k in performance ? or a 4670 is just fine?
> Again my friend you can bash him



No overclocking will not bring much difference. Even an i5 4570 is fine.

As you have 70k budget I am modifying Harshil's config a little to fit it in your budget
i5 4570 (14500)
Gigabyte B85m D3H (5200)
Kingston HyperX 4 GB 1600 MHz (2725)
WD Blue 500 GB (3100)
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB (32800)
Antec VP650P (4500)
Deepcool Teressect (2700)
total: 65525
Add another 4GB RAM later or now if budget permits

Updated:
As 1TB WD Blue costs 3800 only it's better to go for this HDD. Opt for the Black if budget permits. And for RAM corsair Venegeance or Kingston hyper X get whichever is cheaper


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Damn i'm on budget i will try to get the R9 290 its for 33000RS
> will there be much difference  by overclocking 4670k in performance ? or a 4670 is just fine?
> Again my friend you can bash him



if you can get i7 4770k+280x (23k+23k = 46k), then why cant an i5 4570 + sapphire r9 290 tri x (13.3k+32.8K) ?
 you better keep a distance from that friend for suggestions.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> No overclocking will not bring much difference. Even an i5 4570 is fine.
> 
> As you have 70k budget I am modifying Harshil's config a little to fit it in your budget
> i5 4570 (14500)
> ...





rijinpk1 said:


> if you can get i7 4770k+280x (23k+23k = 46k), then why cant an i5 4570 + sapphire r9 290 tri x (13.3k+32.8K) ?
> you better keep a distance from that friend for suggestions.



Alright thanks a lot 
just one more question 
The i5 4570/4670 bottleneck R9 290 ?? or it will be fine?

and about the monitor 
i already have a samsung 3D smart tv so for gaming; if need i'll replace my old monitor


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

i5 wont bottleneck  290.
for the monitor look at aoc i2369vm or dell u2312hm or  u2412m

- - - Updated - - -

that tv can be used too,if you want.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay so the final list
plz tell if there needs to be any change

Processor: Intel i5 4570/4670 
MotherBoard: Gigabyte B85M D3H 
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Antec VP650P 
Cabinet: Deepcool Teressect

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> i5 wont bottleneck  290.
> for the monitor look at aoc i2369vm or dell u2312hm or  u2412m
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


thanks


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 13, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Okay so the final list
> plz tell if there needs to be any change
> 
> Processor: Intel i5 4570/4670
> ...



Good enough. For the HDD buy either WD Blue or Black. Don't buy any other color. Deepcool Tesseract, sorry for the typo earlier. And i think you will need to buy a couple of cabinet fans for the cabby as it comes with only one as far as I know.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

i will recommend antec gx700 instead of tesseract. sapphire r9 290 is 30.5cm length and tesseract supports vga upto 31cm. i will prefer little more room just after gpu.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i will recommend antec gx700 instead of tesseract. sapphire r9 290 is 30.5cm length and tesseract supports vga upto 31cm. i will prefer little more room just after gpu.



and how about the NZXT Phantom 530 ?? for sapphire r9 290  30.5cm


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

phantom 530 is a full tower case and is a very good cabinet.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry to bring it up again but why this ??
Don't get angry 

game-detabase.com


*i.imgur.com/9tGFwpl.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2014)

you check real reviews of the cpu,gpu combo for different games  and not some fancy numbers from some websites!


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys can you suggest me a motherboard with two (2)  1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16)
for future if i need to add another Graphics card
as B85M D3Honly comes with 1??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 14, 2014)

I've bookmarked this thread by the title "effects of poor education system in India and lack of common sense".


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 14, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Guys can you suggest me a motherboard with two (2)  1 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x16 (PCIEX16)
> for future if i need to add another Graphics card
> as B85M D3Honly comes with 1??



i am pretty sure that r9 290 will last atleast 2-3 years with acceptable settings. after 3 years you can buy a single powerful card instead of crossfiring as they will available cheaper with less power consumption.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 14, 2014)

Exactly. And also if such need arises the motherboard is Crossfire compatible.and the difference of x4 and x16 will be negligible IMO then.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 14, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I've bookmarked this thread by the title "effects of poor education system in India and lack of common sense".



Well as i said in OP that i don't have any experience in building a new Gaming rig 
what else do you expect from someone who never assembled a  PC
I know it could be irritating but
You could have just helped me like others instead of being a smartass 
Most of ppl in India would either purchase a pre built PC or Macbook or PS 4 or Xbox 1 instead of assembling a PC and waste money


rijinpk1 said:


> i am pretty sure that r9 290 will last atleast 2-3 years with acceptable settings. after 3 years you can buy a single powerful card instead of crossfiring as they will available cheaper with less power consumption.





nomad47 said:


> Exactly. And also if such need arises the motherboard is Crossfire compatible.and the difference of x4 and x16 will be negligible IMO then.



Alright thanks a lot guys
i'll have already mailed mdcomputer and vedantcomputer and contacted shops at Lamington road mumbai


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Most of ppl in India would either * purchase a pre built PC or Macbook* or PS 4 or Xbox 1 instead of assembling a PC and waste money


that actually is a waste of money when gaming configs are concerned.


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2014)

K series processor should be ONLY bought with a Z87 or Z series motherboard.

And, K series processor and Z87 motherboards should be only bought if you are overclocking.

Otherwise in any other case, you are wasting your money.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Guys can you suggest me a good mobo for my rig that will also support Broadwell?

Processor:  Intel E3 1230 V3
MotherBoard: Gigabyte H87M D3H
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 650
Cabinet: Deepcool Teressect


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 17, 2014)

Get a H97 board


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Guys can you suggest me a good mobo for my rig that will also support Broadwell?
> 
> Processor:  Intel E3 1230 V3
> MotherBoard: Gigabyte H87M D3H
> ...



although you dont need an overclockable board, this is a good price for a z97 board Buy Online MSI Z97 PC Mate 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india. it will support upcoming boradwell cpu too.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> although you dont need an overclockable board, this is a good price for a z97 board Buy Online MSI Z97 PC Mate 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india. it will support upcoming boradwell cpu too.



thanks mate 
it is a good one ?? or gigabyte's 9 series is better then this ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> thanks mate
> it is a good one ?? or gigabyte's 9 series is better then this ??



depends on the board. many  z97/h97 boards are still not available. that msi board is absolutely fine for your non overclockable cpu. it can be used to overclock too with a supported cpu


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> depends on the board. many  z97/h97 boards are still not available. that msi board is absolutely fine for your non overclockable cpu. it can be used to overclock too with a supported cpu



isnt there any other cheap motherboard 
becoz in that case shouldn't i go with a OCockable CPU like 4670k ?? or is Xeon 1230v3 more future proof becoz of HT??(i only want it for Gaming thats itZ)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> isnt there any other cheap motherboard
> becoz in that case shouldn't i go with a OCockable CPU like 4670k ?? or is Xeon 1230v3 more future proof becoz of HT??(i only want it for Gaming thats itZ)



the reason i suggested z97 is because it is available for 8k ,the same price as h87. now for your xeon, there is no need to have an overclockable board(like chipset based on z97/z87). but since both chipsets(h87 & z97) are available at same price, then why not a z97? you get additional feature of overclocking while your cpu does not support it. but how ever it supports upcoming broadwell cpu and what if you decide to add a broadwell overclockable cpu later? then that board comes handy.
if you do not plan onto overclocking, then there is no need to get K series cpu like i5 4570k/4670k.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the reason i suggested z97 is because it is available for 8k ,the same price as h87. now for your xeon, there is no need to have an overclockable board(like chipset based on z97/z87). but since both chipsets(h87 & z97) are available at same price, then why not a z97? you get additional feature of overclocking while your cpu does not support it. but how ever it supports upcoming broadwell cpu and what if you decide to add a broadwell overclockable cpu later? then that board comes handy.
> if you do not plan onto overclocking, then there is no need to get K series cpu like i5 4570k/4670k.



which one is better according to you for future gaming 

an overclockable i5 4670k or a Xeon 1230v3 with HT ??? (as they say future games *may* support 8 core)

 (as i'm already getting a OC mobo)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

i would go with xeon e3 1230v3. remember it does not have igpu. so you must always use a dedicated gpu with it.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i would go with xeon e3 1230v3. remember it does not have igpu. so you must always use a dedicated gpu with it.



either way i was going to get dedicated GPU 

i hope i will get the MSI Z97 PC Mate 32GB DDR3 easily in MUMBAI

so my final rig ::


Processor:  Intel E3 1230 V3
MotherBoard: MSI Z97 PC Mate 32GB DDR3
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD Blue
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 650
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410/530


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

fine there. get 2 X 4gb sets of ram. if you are planning to add another 8gb later, then stick to a single 8gb for now.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> fine there. get 2 X 4gb sets of ram. if you are planning to add another 8gb later, then stick to a single 8gb for now.



yup will be upgrading later  thanks

the R9 290 card will fit perfectly in NZXT Phatom 410 or 530 right ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] uses 290 on a phantom 410. 530 is new in this segment and is a full tower case compared to mid tower 410. my pick will be 530 among those two.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 18, 2014)

In the phantom 410 you will have to remove a HDD cage to install the 290. Removal is really easy as the cage is modular. In the 530 there is no need for removal of the HDD cage. However 410 comes with 3 fans and also there is a side panel fan slot along with others. The 530 comes with 2 fans. You can't go wrong with either of it. Choose whichever design you like best. And the phantom 410 price has shot up above 7k.
SO it is not really cost effective.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

guys what do you think about this setup ??
its more future proof but really above my budget 

Processor: Intel 4770k 
MotherBoard: MSI Z97 PC Mate 32GB DDR3
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD Blue
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 650
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

why 4770k?? instead of phantom 410(since the price is around 7k), you can consider corsair 400r.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> guys what do you think about this setup ??
> its more future proof but really above my budget
> 
> Processor: Intel 4770k
> ...



Just go with this:

Processor: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17600,
MotherBoard: MSI B85-G41 PC Mate -6200,
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (2x4GB) 8GB 1600 MHz -5600,
Storage: 1TB WD Caviar Blue -3800,
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4GB -32000, 
Power Supply: Corsair CX600 -4200,
Cabinet: Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 -3600. 						
TOTAL -73,000.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> why 4770k?? instead of phantom 410(since the price is around 7k), you can consider corsair 400r.


i saw on youtube 
watch dogs and xeon 1230v3 FPs test at Ultra settings and it was 30-60
and for 
i5 4670k OC it was at 60-110 :O
(gets me really confused about a perfect CPU) 

and 
the design matters to me im willing to pay 2000 more for a batter design 


bavusani said:


> Just go with this:
> 
> Processor: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -17600,
> MotherBoard: MSI B85-G41 PC Mate -6200,
> ...



i have to get the 9 series mobo so that in future i could easily replace it with broadwell


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> i saw on youtube
> watch dogs and xeon 1230v3 FPs test at Ultra settings and it was 30-60
> and for
> i5 4670k OC it was at 60-110 :O
> ...



with same gpu?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 18, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> i saw on youtube
> watch dogs and xeon 1230v3 FPs test at Ultra settings and it was 30-60
> and for
> i5 4670k OC it was at 60-110 :O
> ...



Do not compromise on the GPU. Get the tri x at any cost


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> why 4770k?? instead of phantom 410(since the price is around 7k), you can consider corsair 400r.





rijinpk1 said:


> with same gpu?



no different GPU 

for eg check this 
m.youtube.com/watch?v=5gvdDMqWZ6k

m.youtube.com/watch?v=4SmuuWqltkQ

i dont wanna regret later for choosing a wrong CPU 

sorry for dumb question

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Do not compromise on the GPU. Get the tri x at any cost



yup im still stuck with the R9 290 
only the CpU in getting confused 

i hope the r9 290 wont require any kind of air or water cooling system


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> no different GPU
> 
> for eg check this
> m.youtube.com/watch?v=5gvdDMqWZ6k
> ...



how can you expect similar performance with different gpus? post the links of 4670k and xeon e3 1230v3 with watchdogs where yo saw the fps difference . xeon e3 1230v3 is a capable cpu.



> i hope the r9 290 wont require any kind of air or water cooling system



tri x itself is a good cooler.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 18, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> yup im still stuck with the R9 290
> only the CpU in getting confused
> 
> i hope the r9 290 wont require any kind of air or water cooling system



The tri x cooler is mounted on a reference r9 290. AMD has designed the 290 series to withstand temperature in the range of 90 degrees. And the tri x cooler is really good. The card does not reach 90. So don't worry about cooling


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> how can you expect similar performance with different gpus? post the links of 4670k and xeon e3 1230v3 with watchdogs where yo saw the fps difference . xeon e3 1230v3 is a capable cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> tri x itself is a good cooler.



so i should get the Xeon 1230v3 instead of 4770k
can yu suggest me a good H97 mobo??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 18, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> so i should get the Xeon 1230v3 instead of 4770k
> can yu suggest me a good H97 mobo??



there is no need to get a K series cpu if you dont overclock. it will be a waste to pair it with a non z87/z97 chipset based motherboards.

Buy Online ASUS H97-PRO Socket 1150 Motherboards in India


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay, let me try to make this clear to OP one last time:

> If you aren't overclocking, you don't need a K processor.

> If you aren't overclocking, you don't need a Z series chipset motherboard.

> Xeon E3 1230 v3 is just an i7 4770 without the igp.

> Xeon E3 1230 v3 costs 17.6k.

> i7 4770 costs ~20k and i7 4770k costs 24k.


----------



## ico (Jun 18, 2014)

What's with this latest trend of buying a Xeon E3 for desktops? Hate the Integrated Graphics too much?

The reason why Xeon E3 has no IGP is, because you put it in servers and usually you don't need a screen.

Better get i7-4770 + H87 or i7-4770K + Z87/Z97. What will you do during the period your discrete GPU goes bad? Spend Rs. 3000 more on a back-up GPU?



cydialover1 said:


> You could have just helped me like others instead of being a smartass


Don't get me wrong, as a moderator I don't appreciate the post on the previous page which harshil made. Was a bit too harsh.

But please understand and read what people are telling you.

It makes no sense to buy a *Z* series motherboard with a processor that can't be overclocked. Buying *Z87/Z97* with XEON E3 and i7-4770 makes NO SENSE. IT IS WASTE OF MONEY.

*If you want to buy Z87/Z97 motherboard, buy i7-4770K.* NOTHING ELSE.

If you want to buy *XEON E3 or i7-4770*, buy *H87/H97/B85* motherboard. NOTHING ELSE.

Believe me, I'm trying to help you. Not shout at you.

Just buy i7-4770K and any Z87/Z97 motherboard. Be done with it. You have the budget.

Or else buy i7-4770 with H87.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 18, 2014)

First of all thank you all for helping me 
It gets a lot confusing for me 

first of all i need a mobo that will support new broadwell chip and/or crossfire

and i got both these features in that Msi Z97 mobo

that made me switch to i7 4770k as after all it was a overclockable mobo so a OClockable CPU for that

and the price difference bettwen 
Xeon and i7 chip is 3000 so if im already getting that overclockable Mobo shouldnt i get the OC CPU ?



rijinpk1 said:


> there is no need to get a K series cpu if you dont overclock. it will be a waste to pair it with a non z87/z97 chipset based motherboards.
> 
> Buy Online ASUS H97-PRO Socket 1150 Motherboards in India



This one costs more then the MSI Z97



harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay, let me try to make this clear to OP one last time:
> 
> > If you aren't overclocking, you don't need a K processor.
> 
> ...





ico said:


> What's with this latest trend of buying a Xeon E3 for desktops? Hate the Integrated Graphics too much?
> 
> The reason why Xeon E3 has no IGP is, because you put it in servers and usually you don't need a screen.
> 
> ...



is the difference between 
i5 4670 and Xeon 1230v3 that much different when running A game like watch dogs that uses 8 core ??


*Again i want this PC for only Gaming and if OVerclocking gets me better performance the  so be it i will overclock too and purchase a i5 4670K

or if the Xeon 1230v3 is better then Overclocking i5 4670k for games like watch dogs that use 8 core 
the  ill go with the xeon*


----------



## teja8 (Jun 19, 2014)

the effect of a CPU in a game is 20% compared to that of a GPU which effects the game FPS by 80%. This is a rough approximation.
So, u spend 4000rs xtra for a cpu u will see an improvement of 3-5 FPS whereas invest the same thing in a GPU it wil be 10-15 FPS.
SO IS IT WORTH IT TO BUY A COSTLY CPU FOR MAX IMPROVEMENT OF 5 FPS WHEN U ARE ON BUDGET.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> and the price difference bettwen
> Xeon and i7 chip is 3000 so if im already getting that overclockable Mobo shouldnt i get the OC CPU ?


yes, that is exactly what everybody here is saying.

Get i7-4770K with a Z87/Z97 motherboard. Get this only. You also have the budget.

If you decide to save money, then get i5-4670K. K is important.

As far as gaming performance is concerned, there is virtually NO difference between an i5 and i7 like teja8 said.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

ico said:


> yes, that is exactly what everybody here is saying.
> 
> Get i7-4770K with a Z87/Z97 motherboard. Get this only. You also have the budget.
> 
> ...



is this fine ??

Processor: Intel Xeon 1230v3
MotherBoard: Asrock H97 pro or MSI Z97 Mate ( if i get it at same price as ot support Xfire)
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD Blue
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 620
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

[MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], whats wrong in getting a xeon for desktop? And honestly, the "lack of igp" and "What will you do during the period your discrete GPU goes bad?" isn't really justified as then one should either get an Intel with igp or an apu, on FX processors either. Really? You don't meet to buy a new graphic card, you can borrow from a friend or a known shop. Additionally, used 8400gs are available for as low are 600 bucks which is enough to be used as temporary card. Seriously, any other reason for not having xeon is desktops?


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], whats wrong in getting a xeon for desktop? And honestly, the "lack of igp" and "What will you do during the period your discrete GPU goes bad?" isn't really justified as then one should either get an Intel with igp or an apu, on FX processors either. Really? You don't meet to buy a new graphic card, you can borrow from a friend or a known shop. Additionally, used 8400gs are available for as low are 600 bucks which is enough to be used as temporary card. Seriously, any other reason for not having xeon is desktops?



What is it about that if a K processor bottlenecks your GPU then u can overclock it to work perfectly with the GPU
what if in any chance a locked CPU like Xeon (i know it wont but just in case) bottlenecks the GPU??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

Even an i3 2100 doesn't bottleneck a gtx 760, let alone the possibility of xeon bottlenecking 290. It just wont.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> What is it about that if a K processor bottlenecks your GPU then u can overclock it to work perfectly with the GPU
> what if in any chance a locked CPU like Xeon (i know it wont but just in case) bottlenecks the GPU??



you should only worry about the gpu being bottlenecked. that xeon will handle two r9 290x in crossfire easily.

- - - Updated - - -

i dont think an overcloked i5 4670k will bring miracles in fps. the reason is , it will be running around 3.8Ghz in turbo and maximum you will do on a decent air cooler will be 4.4ghz. that 0.6ghz bump wont even provide you a 10 fps margin roughly.Intel Core i5-4670K Gaming Performance | bit-tech.net on the other hand xeon has hyperthreading support which may come handy in 'future' games.

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> What's with this latest trend of buying a Xeon E3 for desktops? Hate the Integrated Graphics too much?
> 
> The reason why Xeon E3 has no IGP is, because you put it in servers and usually you don't need a screen.
> 
> Better get i7-4770 + H87 or i7-4770K + Z87/Z97. What will you do during the period your discrete GPU goes bad? *Spend Rs. 3000 more on a back-up GPU*?



that comment makes the whole line  fx series cpus to byte the dust .



> It makes no sense to buy a *Z* series motherboard with a processor that can't be overclocked. Buying *Z87/Z97* with XEON E3 and i7-4770 *makes NO SENSE. IT IS WASTE OF MONEY.*



unless it is available in decent price.. i dont think somebody wanna spend 12k+ on an h87/h97 mobo. on the other hand if z97 mobo gets cheaper(suggested one is 8k here), there is nothing wrong to get it either.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that comment makes the whole line  fx series cpus to byte the dust


Their motherboards have a small IGP. Except 990FX, 970 chipset.



harshilsharma63 said:


> [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], whats wrong in getting a xeon for desktop? And honestly, the "lack of igp" and "What will you do during the period your discrete GPU goes bad?" isn't really justified as then one should either get an Intel with igp or an apu, on FX processors either. Really? You don't meet to buy a new graphic card, you can borrow from a friend or a known shop. Additionally, used 8400gs are available for as low are 600 bucks which is enough to be used as temporary card. Seriously, any other reason for not having xeon is desktops?


Nothing wrong there, but this guy has the budget.

What I'm simply echoing is the problem which I am facing. I've moved HD 6950 into my secondary system here in Bangalore. At home in Delhi, I don't have display ports on P8Z68 Deluxe. Plus, Quick Sync is really good for encoding videos quickly which Xeon without IGP doesn't have.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

ico said:


> Their motherboards have a small IGP. Except 990FX chipset.



none of the 9XX series motherboards comes  with igpu including 990x,990fx and 970. and those with igpu support is very older gen motherboards, not really recommended for newer cpus like fx 6300.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> none of the 9XX series motherboards comes  with igpu including 990x,990fx and 970. and those with igpu support is very older gen motherboards, not really recommended for newer cpus like fx 6300.


yup, that's true. FX-4100 is the max you can go with them.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

ico said:


> Their motherboards have a small IGP. Except 990FX, 970 chipset.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong there, but this guy has the budget.
> ...


well i really dont care about the time taken to other processes even if it is double all i care about the game running at the max settings with good performance 
seeming that Xeon HT would be helpful in future 
Xeon seems a better choice


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> well i really dont care about the time taken to other processes even if it is double all i care about the game running at the max settings with good performance
> seeming that Xeon HT would be helpful in future
> Xeon seems a better choice


i7-4770 and i7-4770K also have HyperThreading.  If anything they are, they're better than Xeon because of the Integrated Graphics and Quick Sync to encode videos.

Anything you buy, you're most likely to be fine with it. You don't have to care. It's your money.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

ico said:


> i7-4770 and i7-4770K also have HyperThreading.



Also costly


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Also costly


He has the budget.

Xeon is completely fine. Just hope he doesn't end up pairing it with Z97.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

ico said:


> i7-4770 and i7-4770K also have HyperThreading.  If anything they are, they're better than Xeon because of the Integrated Graphics and Quick Sync to encode videos.
> 
> Anything you buy, you're most likely to be fine with it. You don't have to care. It's your money.



thats what gets me confuse  
god damnit ;-0

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> He has the budget.
> 
> Xeon is completely fine. Just hope he doesn't end up pairing it with Z97.


okay
which one would you buy
H97 for 12000
or
Z97 for 8000??
for xeon processor ?


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> okay
> which one would you buy
> H97 for 12000
> or
> ...


The cheaper one.  Go for Z97 in this case. 

But ideally H97 should be cheaper.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

ico said:


> The cheaper one.  Go for Z97 in this case.
> 
> But ideally H97 should be cheaper.



which one ?? 
as i see Asrock H97 costs 12k
whereas MSI Z97 for 8k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

That msi z97 is the one you should in for.


----------



## ico (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> which one ??
> as i see Asrock H97 costs 12k
> whereas MSI Z97 for 8k


yes, get MSI Z97 because it's cheaper.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That msi z97 is the one you should in for.





ico said:


> yes, get MSI Z97 because it's cheaper.



oKay is there any cheaper H97 chipset?

if im getting the Z97 by speding more 3000 i can get the i7 4770k

would it be worth it ?? or xeon is more then enuf

as 
4770k > 4770 > Xeon 1230v3 > i5 4670k?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> oKay is there any cheaper H97 chipset?
> 
> if im getting the Z97 by speding more 3000 i can get the i7 4770k
> 
> ...



> 4770k > 4770 = Xeon 1230v3 > i5 4670k

> Xeon is enough. You won;t gain anything by overcloking anyways. Get some accessories instead for that 3k.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > 4770k > 4770 = Xeon 1230v3 > i5 4670k
> 
> > Xeon is enough. You won;t gain anything by overcloking anyways. Get some accessories instead for that 3k.



A good mouse and keyboard perhaps


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > 4770k > 4770 = Xeon 1230v3 > i5 4670k
> 
> > Xeon is enough. You won;t gain anything by overcloking anyways. Get some accessories instead for that 3k.





nomad47 said:


> A good mouse and keyboard perhaps



Im getting the Xeon only now thats it 
if i think about getting the 4770k then i think about why not the Devils canyon 4790k haha  u just cant get enough 

i will use the old one wireless logitec keyboard and mouse and for the Screen i already have rhis Hp monitor that supports DVi/VGa or i can also use my Samsung 3D smart TV


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wireless inputs are worst for gaming. Lag and everything.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 19, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Wireless inputs are worst for gaming. Lag and everything.


unless you are rich enough to shell out 10 k for it.........

- - - Updated - - -



cydialover1 said:


> Im getting the Xeon only now thats it
> if i think about getting the 4770k then i think about why not the Devils canyon 4790k haha  u just cant get enough
> 
> i will use the old one wireless logitec keyboard and mouse and for the Screen i already have rhis Hp monitor that supports DVi/VGa or i can also use my Samsung 3D smart TV



well what i did was tat i was low on budget had 70k just like you but still i went through and bought 3770k and z77 mobo skipped the gpu for a year and later got 280x instead of 7950 which people were suggesting me that time..........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> unless you are rich enough to shell out 10 k for it.........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



None of that makes sense here.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Guys what do think of the Xeon 1230v2 ??
its way cheaper about 4000Rs cheap and you can overclock it to 3.8 GHz ??
as after all im getting a OC mobo

whats the diff betwen V2 and V3


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

ico said:


> i7-4770 and i7-4770K also have HyperThreading.  If anything they are, they're better than Xeon because of the Integrated Graphics and Quick Sync to encode videos.
> 
> Anything you buy, you're most likely to be fine with it. You don't have to care. It's your money.



in that case op can go with xeon e3 1245 v3 which has hyperthreading and igpu and costs 19k where as i7 4770 is around 21k. 

- - - Updated - - -



cydialover1 said:


> Guys what do think of the Xeon 1230v2 ??
> its way cheaper about 4000Rs cheap and you can overclock it to 3.8 GHz ??
> as after all im getting a OC mobo
> 
> whats the diff betwen V2 and V3



v2 is based on older ivybridge architecture. v3 is newer haswell based.you might face for the availability of the motherboards for v2 and it is not really recommended to go with older gen chipsets. ask about v3 version locally .you might get it cheaper.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> in that case op can go with xeon e3 1245 v3 which has hyperthreading and igpu and costs 19k where as i7 4770 is around 21k.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



i contacted locally but they dont have Xeon 1230v2 nor v3 

just in case if i dont get either 
does the i7 4770k work with this setup already ?? like the 620 W PsU ??

MotherBoard: MSI Z97 Mate 
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD Blue
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 620
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

the question is, will you really overclock??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

Get it from theitdepot man. Why do you always come back to i7 4770 and 4770k? We've been explaining things from the last 3 pages and yet?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Overclocking is for enthusiasts. Mainly for people who want to experiment. As a gamer when the time for overclocking arises it would be the time to upgrade your CPU


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the question is, will you really overclock??


yes 
what ever gives batter performance 
but if i get that 4770k i thibk i wont even need to overclock
and hey then overclocking is option for me as i already a OC mobo

do you need difference W PSU for Oc and no OC?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> yes
> what ever gives batter performance
> but if i get that 4770k i thibk *i wont even need to overclock*
> and hey then overclocking is option for me as i already a OC mobo
> ...



i7 4770k=i7 4770 =xeon 1230v3 at stock except the small clock difference(mere 100mhz).
overclocking helps when you are using your cpu heavily say for encoding works or so and save * few minutes*. for gaming you probably get less than 10 fps(most times not even close!) ,not really worth the money spend considering its 24k price and the need for an extra decent cooler which costs 4k+. that makes 28K and a huge bump from xeon's 17.6k!


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get it from theitdepot man. Why do you always come back to i7 4770 and 4770k? We've been explaining things from the last 3 pages and yet?


no i mean just in case if i dont get that xeon cpu
anyway will i still be able to run the pc if the GPU card fails with Xeon 1230v3 and Msi pc mate z97???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

Instead of asking what to do if you don't get the xeon first check availability at theitdepot. If the graphic card fails you'll be able to run the pc but won't get any display as there is no igp. It doesn't depend on the motherboard.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> no i mean just in case if i dont get that xeon cpu
> anyway will i still be able to run the pc if the GPU card fails with Xeon 1230v3 and Msi pc mate z97???



you need to get a dedicated gpu, in that case.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you need to get a dedicated gpu, in that case.



Aw crap  well i think that wont happen as i think r9 290 is really a good card
or i will easily get a video card temp for about 500 rs i guess
anyways ill be going to mumbai for purchasing in a week or two


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Aw crap  well i think that wont happen as i think r9 290 is really a good card
> or i will easily get a video card temp for about 500 rs i guess
> anyways ill be going to mumbai for purchasing in a week or two



used one will be selling for dirt cheap. for newer ones, you need to spend 1.7k at the minimum.
try to get quotes form as many as shops you can and analyze the prices there after. and dont forget to bargain


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> used one will be selling for dirt cheap. for newer ones, you need to spend 1.7k at the minimum.
> try to get quotes form as many as shops you can and analyze the prices there after. and dont forget to bargain


can tou give me the estimation ?? how much i should pay atleast for the specific part 

CPu: Xeon 1230V3
MotherBoard: MSI Z97 Mate 
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD Blue
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 620
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> can tou give me the estimation ?? how much i should pay atleast for the specific part


it is hard to guess. anyway, i assume the local prices would be roughly,
CPu: Xeon 1230V3 -17k-17.5k
MotherBoard: MSI Z97 Mate -8k
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz-6k. try kingston hyperx blu or gskill ripjaws x as alternatives if the vengeance ram is too costlier. kingston might be available for 5.2k or so. so better opt for it.
Storage: 1TB WD Blue - 3.7k
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB -32-33k
Power Supply: Seasonic 620- 5.5k
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410- no idea here. price seems to be a bit unfair. try phantom 530. somebody here  bought it for around 6k.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is hard to guess. anyway, i assume the local prices would be roughly,
> CPu: Xeon 1230V3 -17k-17.5k
> MotherBoard: MSI Z97 Mate -8k
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz-6k. try kingston hyperx blu or gskill ripjaws x as alternatives if the vengeance ram is too costlier. kingston might be available for 5.2k or so. so better opt for it.
> ...


Thanks a lot man 
and i dont need additional Sound card right ?
my current hP pc has additional resltek Sound card


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 19, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Thanks a lot man
> and i dont need additional Sound card right ?
> my current hP pc has additional resltek Sound card



inbuilt one should be fairly decent. in case if you feel you need one, you can buy anytime later.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> inbuilt one should be fairly decent. in case if you feel you need one, you can buy anytime later.



okay cool thanks  

- - - Updated - - -

btw if in future i wanna add another R9 290 card would the 620W be enough ?? or i shud get a 750W 
would that make a difference in current pc performace?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 20, 2014)

Trust us, you'll never be in a situation where you'll want to add another 290.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> okay cool thanks
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



it will last 2 or 3 years easily. by that time you can buy a single powerful gpu at a lower cost than a 290 and with less power consumption too.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay
and there are two Seasonic 620W 
should i get the modular one or the S12II one ?? 
well i like it to be organized ....


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

If you have the budget get the semi modular one. Else the S12 will do just fine


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Okay
> and there are two Seasonic 620W
> should i get the modular one or the S12II one ??
> well i like it to be organized ....



mention the model number..


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> If you have the budget get the semi modular one. Else the S12 will do just fine





rijinpk1 said:


> mention the model number..



Well is there any other good PSU Brand??

as Seasonic service center is not in Surat ??

or i can get it in warranty other way ??

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready - Newegg.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Well is there any other good PSU Brand??
> 
> as Seasonic service center is not in Surat ??
> 
> ...



are you able to get m12ii 620 locally? if yes at what price? can not find it online. it is a fully modular psu.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you able to get m12ii 620 locally? if yes at what price? it is a fully modular psu.



As far as I remember M12 is a semi modular PSU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> As far as I remember M12 is a semi modular PSU.



m12ii 620 *EVO  * / 520 *EVO * arefully modular. it is a new entrant and i doubt the availability here .
*c1.neweggimages.com/BizIntell/item/17/151/17-151-095/i2x.jpg


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> are you able to get m12ii 620 locally? if yes at what price? can not find it online. it is a fully modular psu.



havent checked as i'm buying all parts from MUMBAI and im sure they will have this one too

anyway but there is no Seasonic Service Center here


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh I was thinking about the 650 one. That's semi modular.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Oh I was thinking about the 650 one. That's semi modular.



there are non evo models of m12ii 520 and 620 and they are semi modular too 

- - - Updated - - -



cydialover1 said:


> havent checked as i'm buying all parts from MUMBAI and im sure they will have this one too
> 
> anyway but there is no *Seasonic Service* Center here



which one has?


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> there are non evo models of m12ii 520 and 620 and they are semi modular too
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Corsair or tell me another good PSU Brand and ill see if there is one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> Corsair or tell me another good PSU Brand and ill see if there is one



try corsair gs 600 *newer model*.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 20, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try corsair gs 600 *newer model*.



is it a good one >??

can u link it ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 20, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> is it a good one >??
> 
> can u link it ?



GS Seriesâ„¢ GS600 â€” 80 PLUSÂ® Bronze Certified Power Supply â€œ2013 Editionâ€￾
most online store lists it as out of stock and probably old stock too. ask in local shops and check whether  it is newer or not before you buy.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> GS Seriesâ„¢ GS600 â€” 80 PLUSÂ® Bronze Certified Power Supply â€œ2013 Editionâ€￾
> most online store lists it as out of stock and probably old stock too. ask in local shops and check whether  it is newer or not before you buy.



ill ask them tomorrow 
is it avaible online ?
or any other in cosair that i can get easily?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> ill ask them tomorrow
> is it avaible online ?
> or any other in cosair that i can get easily?



i cant find it online. you can ask about corsair rm650. rm650 is better but will be slightly costlier too.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i cant find it online. you can ask about corsair rm650. rm650 is better but will be slightly costlier too.



thats costly 
how about this one ?? is it any good ?

Corsair CS650M 650 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> thats costly
> how about this one ?? is it any good ?
> 
> Corsair CS650M 650 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



it is a not a bad psu. you can go ahead with it.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is a not a bad psu. you can go ahead with it.



okay then 
in mumbai they dont have this one 
but this one Corsair VS600 

maybe i shud get the seasonic and take my chances


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> okay then
> in mumbai they dont have this one
> but this one Corsair *VS600 *
> 
> maybe i shud get the seasonic and take my chances



make sure you are not getting corsair VS series psus. consider seasonic g550 as well.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> make sure you are not getting corsair VS series psus. consider seasonic g550 as well.



okay ill get either corsair rm650 or cs650
or just the seasonic S12ll 620 

thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> okay ill get either corsair rm650 or *cs650*
> or just the seasonic S12ll 620
> 
> thanks



No to CS too. Get either RM or S12II, that's it.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 21, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No to CS too. Get either RM or S12II, that's it.



is therr any good zebronics psu ? o have service center here


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 21, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> is therr any good zebronics psu ? o have service center here



And "ghum phir k" you arrived at Zebronics again.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 21, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> And "ghum phir k" you arrived at Zebronics again.



yeah i know i dont have any other options as seasonic service center is not here and vorsair seems costly 
so i search and there was zebronics service center


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 21, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No to CS too. Get either RM or S12II, that's it.



corsair cs650m is a good psu. check reviews.

- - - Updated - - -



cydialover1 said:


> yeah i know i dont have any other options as seasonic service center is not here and vorsair seems costly
> so i search and there was *zebronics* service center



wanna see bomb blast with naked eye ??


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> corsair cs650m is a good psu. check reviews.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


haha okay that clears everything 

- - - Updated - - -

btw anyone knows about hackintosh ??? 
will i be able to install it on this build?

it would be great if i could


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> btw anyone knows about hackintosh ???
> will i be able to install it on this build?
> 
> it would be great if i could



Confirm on the config first then think about playing with hackintosh


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Confirm on the config first then think about playing with hackintosh



CPu: Xeon 1230V3
MotherBoard: MSI Z97 Mate 
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD Blue
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 12ll 620
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> CPu: Xeon 1230V3
> *MotherBoard: MSI Z97 Mate *
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
> Storage: 1TB WD Blue
> ...



How much are you getting that for?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 22, 2014)

generally gigabyte boards have better support for hackintosh that too with selected boards. otherwise you will have to struggle a little bit. i am not too sure about other mobo, have a look at here 
*www.tonymacx86.com/422-building-customac-buyer-s-guide-may-2014.html#motherboards
Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide May 2014


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How much are you getting that for?



8300rs on itdepot

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> generally gigabyte boards have better support for hackintosh that too with selected boards. otherwise you will have to struggle a little bit. i am not too sure about other mobo, have a look at here
> Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide May 2014
> Building a CustoMac: Buyer's Guide May 2014



I checked and both my CPU and GPU are said to be compatible and I need a mobo with achi support which it  is MSI Z97 pC mate

There is an easy way to install it called Niresh seems like my config is compatible 
I'll need to confirm it on their site I guess

- - - Updated - - -

Well seems like i have to discard Xeon as it doesnt have much support for Hackintosh 

so i have two options now 

CPu: Intel i5 4690 or lower    
MotherBoard: MSI Z97 Mate (Could upgrade later to broadwell)
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD Blue
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 12ll 620
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410

CPu: Intel i7 4790
MotherBoard: B85m D3H 
Ram: Corsair Vengeance (8x1) GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz
Storage: 1TB WD Blue
Graphics card: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB 
Power Supply: Seasonic 12ll 620
Cabinet: NZXT Phatom 410


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 24, 2014)

Xenon processors are supported. Mac pro itself consists Xenon processor. Hackintosh supports Xenon. You can go with Xenon Processor. Max all intel processors are supported.

- - - Updated - - -

You bought the system?


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 25, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Xenon processors are supported. Mac pro itself consists Xenon processor. Hackintosh supports Xenon. You can go with Xenon Processor. Max all intel processors are supported.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> You bought the system?



not yet busy with work and studies  need to go tto mumbai for purchasing...

- - - Updated - - -

btw guys this is the spahhire card R9 290 tri x version right but it says *OC* ?? is there one without OC or this is it ?? 

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 TRI-X OC 4 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> not yet busy with work and studies  need to go tto mumbai for purchasing...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 OC and Non-OC was released, but non-oc is not available. Anyway forget about the availability, I guess you fear about GPU heating with OC cards??
SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 OC runs cool and quiet forget non-OC


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 OC and Non-OC was released, but non-oc is not available. Anyway forget about the availability, I guess you fear about GPU heating with OC cards??
> SAPPHIRE TRI-X R9 290 OC runs cool and quiet forget non-OC



Actually non OC is only available. OC is not available.they may say tri x OC but actually it is the non OC one only.


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Actually non OC is only available. OC is not available.they may say tri x OC but actually it is the non OC one only.



Yeah i remember now you saying this on the other thread.


----------



## cydialover1 (Jun 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Actually non OC is only available. OC is not available.they may say tri x OC but actually it is the non OC one only.



so which one is better the OC or non OC if i get both of them>?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 25, 2014)

cydialover1 said:


> so which one is better the OC or non OC if i get both of them>?



if they are priced similar, pick the OC version. else get the non-OC version and overlcock yourself when need arises.


----------

